# Tesco Deals (Again) What route/company for 3mx7m MH



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Again,

Just looking at the routes for UK-Southern Ireland.

Looking to travel from the Northwest, preferably Hollyhead/Liverpool.

Which ferries do not accept high motorhomes?
What is the best crossing?
What is the Fastest crossing?

I notice Tesco Deals can be used with

Stena Line
P&O Irish Sea
Irish Ferries

Can anyone help?

Trev.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Trev,don't know of any ferries with height restrictions on the route, the quickest sailing is around 2hrs,next being 3.5 hrs or so. sailing Holyhead to Dub city or Dun Laoghaire(pronounced dun leery,just south of Dublin)

I think the Liverpool sailing is an overnight but not sure,

Rossco


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We travelled recently with Tesco vouchers on the Cairnryan-Larne Express route (P&O.) Only takes an hour, really easy & no length restrictions I know of - may be too far north for you though?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Rosco,

The Irish Ferries states Mothorhome 2.6m high, ours is 3m, might have to call them.

Solwaybuggier,

Where does that sail from?

Trev.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Thanks*



teemyob said:


> Solwaybuggier,
> 
> Where does that sail from?
> 
> Trev.


From Cairnryan - just near Stranraer in SW Scotland.


----------

